# hello to all my mac sisters!  NC20/25 here.



## annestacey (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm from San Jose, CA.  I joined this community to see what's the latest and greatest from MAC.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 13, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 13, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra, hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## user3 (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to specktra fellow cali gal!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 14, 2005)

welcome! i'm also nc20 -25.


----------



## user4 (Nov 14, 2005)

hello and welcome!


----------



## user2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi annestacey and welcome to Specktra!







I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^ Linda


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 16, 2005)

hello and welcome!! Hope you have fun here!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Glad to welcome a fellow San Jose girl. You'll love it here!


----------

